
How COBOL Became the Early Backbone of Federal Computing - signa11
https://fedtechmagazine.com/article/2017/09/how-cobol-became-early-backbone-federal-computing
======
tabtab
Yes, big orgs want to replace it with "something new", but what is that
something new? Who knows if Java and C# will be viable in 20+ years. Microsoft
and Oracle play versioning and legal games with their languages that may harm
longer-term usage and consistency. And UI fashion changes faster than the
wind.

